# ectopic pregnancy/medical abortion: anyone btdt?



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy and I don't know anyone irl who has gone through this. I'm wondering if anyone here has experience and can shed any insight or stories about what I can expect. I have begun the 'ectopic protocol' and am undergoing a medical abortion. So far I have had the initial injection of methotrexate and this weekend I will be doing the misoprostol tablets. Any stories/advice/support would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

hey i don't know anything about this but i'll be thinking of you.







i hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks delicious. I'm just nervous about the weekend really and I have not much clue what to expect. I was pretty sure I wasn't going to keep the pregnancy anyway which was a _hellish_ decision to (almost) reach as it is. But then it was pretty much decided for me anyway at the clinic. So I'm still kind of stunned and freaked out about it all.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

One of my sisters has had 3 ectopic (tubal) pregnancies. The first one caused scarring in her oviduct, the second was in the same duct as the first and essentially destroyed the duct. Her third was on the other side and ruptured, because they hadn't caught it in time. I know that she mourned the loss of all three pregnancies, even tho they weren't planned. Be gentle with yourself.

I found the following information sources:
http://www.ectopic.org.uk/medical_information/faq.htm
http://www.webmd.com/baby/methotrexa...opic-pregnancy








s while you are going thru this difficult time.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the links and support, Dimitrizmom.
Rosemary,
I'm about 5 wks along.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

No, but I couldn't not respond.














to you.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## libba (May 23, 2004)

So sorry for your loss! I too had an ectopic baby and had the methotrexate injection. I t actually took about a week to work - a week of total Hell waiting for something to happen! Whe it did it was exactly like friends have described their miscarraiges. Lots of bloody discharge but I actually had very little cramping. The bleeding lasted about 4 hours and I passed a large "clot" ( sorry if TMI) after that it was like a period for about a week. Hope you have an easy time and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks libba! I am in the waiting period. So you only had the methotrexate injection but no follow up meds to induce contractions etc? I have read websites which mention that but I am doing both methotrexate and misprostal and now I'm wondering why the combination seems more common but is not always the procedure. hmmm


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry. That just sucks all around.

I had an ectopic around 5/6 weeks and was treated with methotrexate only. Some women don't experience any discomfort from the process but for me there was a lot of _bad_ cramping and heavy bleeding. My (awful) doctor claimed the pregnancy wasn't ruptured, but going by my symptoms I'm sure it had -- serious abdominal and shoulder pain. So maybe that contributed to the pain I had with the shot.

I don't know how you feel about pain meds, but it might not be a bad idea to have a plan in place -- prescription called in or something. I seem to remember having some codeine-family thing. It helped take the edge off so I could at least watch TV.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks leerypolyp. Thankfully, I have a great doctor. I have some T3s at the ready that came in my little package of pills form the doc. Not looking forward to the pain, that's for sure. Having had two babies I am prepared in a way but this labour with no results thing kinda freaks me out.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had a medical abortion (it failed, had to have a d&c anyway).

Not to scare you, but it was extremely painful. Labor-like before I even knew what labor was. Very frightening.

I'd advise you to monitor your blood loss closely (soaking through more than one pad in an hour is not a good sign). I've read stories of medical abortions failing and completely destroying the inner lining of the uterus, all while leaving part of the fetus intact (my situation, the fetus was not completely expelled, there was no unusual blood loss or damage to the lining itself)! Rest, drink lots of water, keep a close eye on your body, and have someone you can trust around should you need help.

Much love and luck,

CJ.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

That's some great advice. Yeah, my doc warned me it would hurt (possibly a LOT) but she also said it's a lot like induced labour so mostly women who have not experienced labour of any kind find it a lot more difficult to deal with. I got hit with stomach flu last night so now I'm really scared about the next stage.







I'm hoping this bug passes by then. I can't imagine inducing miscarriage while being this horribly ill. I have someone to watch my kids but no one to be here with me! I should get on that.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

oh man, i hope someone can come over and take care of you. i just came to check on you...i wish i could come help you out.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Delicious.







The bug seems to be subsiding now thank goodness. Not looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Huh. The doc gave me the T3s along with the misoprostol and the little info sheet says I can take them. I'll research it further. I inserted the misoprostol tablets about half an hour ago and so far I don't feel anything (except nervous).


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

hey did someone come over to be with you?


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
hey did someone come over to be with you?









no. But it's ok. I have some friends lined up in case I need to call. I don't want to feel like I need to entertain yk? Even though I know they wouldn't expect it, I would feel like it I think. It's getting pretty intense now. I've been trying to sleep but the cramps are getting to be too much. This sucks.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Shoot. So sorry.

Don't try to hold out and save the meds. You can always get more. Just make yourself as comfortable as you can, and get some good TV on or something.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

just wondering how you are doing today.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

aw thanks delicious. It really means a lot to me that you're checking in with me. I can't tell you how much, actually. I feel weak and shaky. I have to go in to the clinic for another blood test. My bff is gonna take me. Need more pain meds too.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

oh man. i hope this is over for you soon. i'm glad bff is gonna come take you. i would totally be taking all the pain meds they would give!


----------



## Kelly Jene (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I had an ectopic in Feb. '07. My Charlie. For so long they never knew where the baby was because they never saw anything on the u/s. They were going to give me the metho shot, but I had some weird problem with my liver, so they didn't. At 8 wks 1 day, my fallopian tube ruptured and I was bleeding internally. I had to have emergency surgery. I absolutely hate it that they call it a medical abortion.

I can't begin to understand what you're feeling, but know you aren't alone. You can pm me, email me, whatever if you need to talk. It isn't easy and most people don't understand what it's like to go thru it.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Just checking in to make sure you are okay.





















:














:


----------

